

The Pace Of Change - sthomps
http://blog.sokanu.com/the-pace-of-change-2

======
paulnelligan
This is a really insightful post. When viewed in this way there are two
interpretations:

1) The world is a scary place full of insecurity and instability

2) The world is wide open and full of opportunity to those who have the
flexibility to survive

Eitherway I don't think that there's any doubt that massive change is upon us,
and many older structures and ways of thinking are being replaced.

I'm thankful that my parents are old enough to be unaffected by it and that
I'm young enough to be equipped to deal with it. Some others aren't so lucky.

~~~
sthomps
Thank you for the kind words. Yes, there are two ways to take this post. I'm
hoping most people will take #2, as that is the reality we live in. We live in
a time where we can do anything we want, at the lowest level of risk in
history. The older structures of society will continue to come down as we
evolve at an ever greater pace.

------
chaosmachine
_"Children starting school this year will be retiring in the year 2071."_

That's if the relatively new concept of retiring at 65 is still around or even
makes sense in 2071.

~~~
sthomps
Very true. We don't know what the retirement age shift will be. My guess is
that it pushes upwards until we have people working until they are unable to
anymore. We can see that coming with the lack of savings and commitment to
finances.

